# Everest Ultimate und Just Cause als Vollversionen: Die DVD der PC Games Hardware 10/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Everest Ultimate und Just Cause als Vollversionen: Die DVD der PC Games Hardware 10/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Everest Ultimate und Just Cause als Vollversionen: Die DVD der PC Games Hardware 10/2009


----------



## PCTom (28. August 2009)

wird gekauft


----------



## Elzoco (28. August 2009)

Ist der Artikel über Wasserkühlung dabei?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2009)

Nicht auf der DVD, glaube ich. Just Cause war schon 6,3 GiByte groß, da war nur noch wenig Platz.


----------



## Tom3004 (28. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nicht auf der DVD, glaube ich. Just Cause war schon 6,3 GiByte groß, da war nur noch wenig Platz.


Egal hauptsache es ist drauf  
Super Sache  
Das nächste Mal dann GTA San Andreas oder Vice City


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. August 2009)

Wir können ja mal versuchen, GTA IV zu bekommen.


----------



## Zsinj (28. August 2009)

Also mit "Everest Ultimate Edition 4.6" habt ihr bei mir ins schwarze getroffen 

Hatte schon lange irgendwo die Hoffnung das es das mal geben könnte. 

Everest gehört zur besten Software was Systeminfos angeht. Leider wurde die an sich gute "Home Edition" ja schon vor langer Zeit eingestellt 
Seither ist es schwer geworden gute, kostenlose Tools zu finden.


----------



## Tom3004 (28. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal versuchen, GTA IV zu bekommen.


Ja ihr könntet ja mal eine Spiele Sammlung auf Blu Ray rausbringen  
Mit GTA 4, Far Cry 2, Crysis Maximum Edition und noch irgendeinem


----------



## RSX (28. August 2009)

Heft ist gekauft!


----------



## Zsinj (28. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja ihr könntet ja mal eine Spiele Sammlung auf Blu Ray rausbringen
> Mit GTA 4, Far Cry 2, Crysis Maximum Edition und noch irgendeinem


Das hört sich schwer nach einer ab18 Edition an 

Naja mir sind Vollversionen von brauchbaren Programmen irgendwie lieber als von Spielen. 
Die Spiele hat man meistens entweder schon oder das Spiel interessiert einem nicht.


----------



## sirwuffi (28. August 2009)

schließt "dvd-plus ausgabe" die normale abo version mit dvd ein ?
dann hätte ich morgen ja was zu tun...


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. August 2009)

Klasse was alles auf der nächsten DVD drauf ist. Everest ist ein geiles Programm ich habe schon die neuste Version. Ich kann das allen empfehlen.


----------



## Tom3004 (28. August 2009)

Ich finde es auch Klasse und ich hoffe euer Heft Konzept wird ein Knaller


----------



## Jarafi (28. August 2009)

Wie geht das mit dem gewinnspiel?


----------



## Rakyr (28. August 2009)

Find ich geil dass ihr Everest Ultimate 4.6 mit draufpackt! Echt gut!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. August 2009)

Gekauft! Super Spiel des Just Cause! Habs schonmal auf der PS2 gezockt!


----------



## Zergoras (28. August 2009)

Daumen hoch dafür!


----------



## Nobbis (28. August 2009)

Everest Ultimate Edition 4.6 als Vollversion?! Sehr nice ....! Just Cause sagt mir mal garnix, kann man sich ja mal anschauen!

Eine bitte habe ich dennoch! Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es in diesem Falle gelagert ist, aber bitte nicht ständig diese Onlineregistrierung bei Vollversionen. Wem nützt das was? Was hat das für einen Hintergrung? Mich nervt es einfach nur!


----------



## RapToX (29. August 2009)

everest! 
würde mich freuen, wenn ihr öfters mal so sachen wie everest beilegt. die meisten programm vollversionen von euren dvds haben mir bisher wenig zugesagt.


----------



## Zsinj (29. August 2009)

Nobbis schrieb:


> weiß zwar nicht wie es in diesem Falle gelagert ist, aber bitte nicht ständig diese Onlineregistrierung bei Vollversionen. Wem nützt das was? Was hat das für einen Hintergrung? Mich nervt es einfach nur!


Wird wohl zur Forderung des Herstellers gehören. 

Ich hoff nur das der Postbote bald kommt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. August 2009)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Eine bitte habe ich dennoch! Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es in diesem Falle gelagert ist, aber bitte nicht ständig diese Onlineregistrierung bei Vollversionen. Wem nützt das was? Was hat das für einen Hintergrung? Mich nervt es einfach nur!


Daran können wir leider nichts ändern - das wird vom Rechteinhaber so vorgegeben. Da heisst es "Friss oder stirb". Ich vermute mal, die möchten damit eine Art Erfolgskontrolle betreiben, wieviel Lizenzen da wirklich genutzt werden - nicht jedes gedruckte Heft wird auch verkauft, nicht jeder Käufer nutzt die Vollversion usw.


----------



## CiSaR (29. August 2009)

Was ist den die DVD-Plus-Ausgabe?
Ist das die ganz normale Ausgabe oder irgend ne Sonderausgabe?


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Also, ich glaube, ihr habt bei Just Cause und Everest alles richtig gemacht 
Aber ich hoffe ihr druckt die "Sonderedition" auch oft genug, weil das letzte Mal hab ich am Kiosk keine mehr bekommen


----------



## Zsinj (29. August 2009)

So, hab die Everest Version mal ausprobiert und gleich mal feststellen dürfen, dass diese nicht gerade aktuell ist. So wurde mein Mainboard leider nicht erkannt. 


> Purchase date: 01.09.2008


Gibt es irgendwo noch irgendwelche updates dafür? Hab leider nichts weiter dazu gefunden und Version 5 ist mit diesem Key leider nicht kompatibel


----------



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

nun hätte ich mir mal nicht vor langer zeit eine version gekauft würde ich mich auch über everest freuen find ich klasse gemacht trotzdem


----------



## nr-Thunder (2. September 2009)

Hi, die Ausgabe liegt schon hier bei mir, hab jedoch Probleme Just Cause zu installieren. Nachdem es auf die platte kopiert wurde und ich das Setup starte und auf installieren klicke passiert nix. Hat irgendjemand einen Rat? Readme geht übrigens auch nicht, aber der Beenden Button .


----------



## ile (7. September 2009)

WArum habt ihr nur Version 4.6 von Everest dazugepackt ??? Warum nicht die neueste???  

Ich finde das extrem ärgerlich, denn ich besitze eine Logitech G19 und die neueste Version ist viel besser dafür angepasst:

www.G15-Applets.de :: - Neue Everest Version unterstützt G19.Mit Farbauswahl!

Bitte in Kürze die neue Version auf der Heft-DVD!


----------



## Taitan (23. September 2009)

Moin,

Gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit die Everest Version von der Heftversion von 4.x auf 5.x zu updaten?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. September 2009)

ile schrieb:


> WArum habt ihr nur Version 4.6 von Everest dazugepackt ??? Warum nicht die neueste???



Weil die Lizenzkosten für eine neuere Version höher gewesen wären?! Ich denke, dann wäre die Heft-DVD nicht mehr erschwinglich gewesen.


----------



## kmf (24. September 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Weil die Lizenzkosten für eine neuere Version höher gewesen wären?! Ich denke, dann wäre die Heft-DVD nicht mehr erschwinglich gewesen.


Ich denke mal, für die aktuelle Version würden die utopische Summen ansetzen, weil einmal in einem Printmagazin veröffentlicht, ist die Version tot.

Man kann sich die neuste Version aber auch ganz einfach kaufen.


----------



## Frost (4. Oktober 2009)

Jo, wollte an dieser Stelle mal kurz danken für die coole Software auf der PCGH DVD.

Hab gestern den ganzen Tag Just Cause gezockt. Der Hammer.
Nachdem mein System nu final ist, kamen Everest, CPU-Z und GPU-Z gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.

Für meinen alten Lappy hab ich auch noch coole Tools gefunden 

Hab mich erst noch mit trial Versionen von benchmarks rumgeschlagen, jetzt hab ich alles als Vollversion.

Geht so viel schneller, als im Netz ewig nach den besten Tools zu suchen.

Richtig cool, macht weiter so, Danke


----------



## Dane (8. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für diese tolle Software.

Leider kann ich Just Cause noch nicht anwenden, da ich es nicht gebacken bekomme es zu installiern.

Nachdem ich die DVD gewendet hab (nach der Aufforderung) kommt eine Fehlermeldung das ich die erste Seite reinlegen soll.
Als ich sie dann gewendet habe kam eine Fehlermeldung das wieder die andere seite "sehen" möchte.

Kann mir jemand helfen, bzw. einen installationsguide für dumme anfertigen?


----------

